

Ask HN: Review my startup idea - mythriel

My idea is basically a class notes exchange and collaboration for students with some social features integrated. I can not find any good application that let students share their course notes and collaborate together to learn. What do you guys think and also how would you market this idea?
======
Isammoc
Great idea ! But you are in front of lot of troubles :

* class are copyrighted to the teacher (or the school) in many crountries, you might have some law problems. * students are generally poor => free to use * students are genereally technology addict and know how to configure ads blockers. * be sponsored by universities

Ideas : * allow teacher to subscribe, and have a different interface to answer
students' questions (students may discuss without teacher know, of course) *
mobile app to study in transport * allow teacher to add optional exercice with
correction (you do not want to be another online school and allows teacher
grades their students)

~~~
mythriel
great idea :) but basically what I want is something to help students learn
with friends and share their learning experience with friends, not really with
their classmates because they can have friends at different schools. thx for
the feedback

------
redspark
Why ask a group of people who are not your target market? Who cares what 98%
of the HN users think, they aren't going to use it.

We can all theorize. Unplug and go find out (talk to them, face to face) if
the students feel the pain.

~~~
mythriel
I care about the feedback on HN because there are a lot of guys here that are
very smart and can give good pointers and also there are a lot who have
experience with different kinds of startups and again they give a lot of good
advice

------
pkhamre
I'm just throwing out some thoughts. How will this supply added value to e.g.
the coursera forums and/or stackexchange sites?

~~~
mythriel
well basically what is the age of the stack users? i guess 20+...this will not
really be only for students...think of it like stackexchange but just between
my friends and it can be for highschool students too

